# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Onverwachte ondraaglijke Spastische darmkrampen

## meeuw

Totaal onverwacht kunnen mijn darmen in langgerekte hevige kramp (duur: 6 tot 8 uur) schieten, terwijl ze daarbuiten compleet zonder klachten functioneren (geen prikkelbare darm-symptomen). Dit is sinds 2006 nu 4 keer gebeurd, dus er kunnen jaren tussen zitten. 3 keer belandde ik op de 1e hulp, omdat ik door hevig braken geen pijnstillers (ook niet in zetpil-vorm) kon binnenhouden. Een half jaar geleden belandde ik zo aan een infuus in frans ziekenhuis en afgelopen weekend hier in H'lem. Nier- of galstenen werden uitgesloten. Dus ik ben doodsbang voor de volgende aanval, omdat alleen een diclofenac-injectie of -infuus soelaas biedt. Ben nooit ergens allergisch voor geweest, (bv. gluten- of lactose allergie), eet nauwelijks vlees of vet. De lange periode tussen de aanvallen is me een raadsel, hoewel het nu dus al na half jaar weer gebeurde. Herkent iemand dit? Of wie kan tip geven over mogelijke oorzaak? Bij voorbaat dank.

----------


## Nora

Jeetje, dat klinkt als een erge pijn dat je naar het ziekenhuis moet. Ik begrijp dat nog niet is achterhaald wat er aan de hand is? Veel sterkte!

----------


## petervt

lijkt me toch een geval van prikkelbare darm syndroom. Misschien ben je intolerant of allergisch voor een bepaald kruid en eet je dit zelden en heb je dus maar zelden last van zo een aanval?

al getest op voedselintoleranties?

----------

